# 1995 MAXIMA RUNNING ROUGH



## ccat126 (May 13, 2007)

My 95 Maxima was running perfect. Drove it work all was fine. After work started car and it was vibrating and running rough. Put in gear and continue to vibrate and run rough. Happens in P,d,n,r.

Any suggestions on cause?


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Did a coil pack go bad?


----------



## sonnyworld (Jun 6, 2007)

Well I have a 1997 Nissan Maxima GXE and was having that problem at one point, but after a few days it went away :s


----------



## yinbag (Jun 11, 2007)

I recomend getting a fuel filter, or some octane booster, injector cleaners, or a tune up actually you might gunk up up sh*t take it to the shop...


----------

